# IL, Chicago (North Side): Looking for the perfect D&D game



## IvarBoneCrusher (Sep 8, 2002)

Hello,

34 Yr. old busy professional & family guy trying to organize a regular weekly D&D game. Looking for mature folks with similar interests in getting a core D&D game going on Chicago's North side.  I've dabbled in 3rd edition, but I would like to join a full-fledged 3e campaign to get the full feel for it.  By 3e, I'm also open to d20/3rd party D&D, so long as it's really D&D.  And I would do 2e as well.  What I'm looking for is the TRUE D&D game, not some dressed-up deviant version or D&D with lasers. Role playing and adventure content (i.e. using your brain)would be favored over hack n' slash or D&D comedy hour.  I suppose that everyone's got their own idea of what 'core D&D' really is, but so long as it's pretty mainstream I think I can handle it.

I keep thinking there are several folks like me on the North Side of the city who used to play D&D, loved the game, but are nervous about trying to get back into a game nowadays because they feel perhaps they're too old or too mature or that they'll be stuck in a room full of high-school kids. I'd like to join or build a game around people with real lives, real jobs, but a real wish to enjoy the cerebral stimulation and excitement that only live D&D can bring (take an active rather than passive role in your entertainment again!).  Right now my availability is as follows: Sunday nights (5 - 10 PM) or Tuesday nights (6 - 10 PM).  Location is critical for me, and I need a game which is in my vicinity (Wrigleyville, Lakeview, Roscoe Village, Bucktown, etc.).  If you're wondering about the location requirement, let me know where you're at and we'll see about it.  Suburbs, in general, are too far.  

This can happen. I used this post on the WotC boards and gathered 8 serious gamers for a Sunday game.  Trouble is, the city location we were targeting fell through and now they are enjoying a nice Sunday game up in Evanston which is too far for me.  So here I am trying once again to build my perfect game in the city.  I refuse to believe there aren't others like me out there.  I think I can conjure up 2 - 3 other players if we find the right location.  Reply to this post to help me get it started. 

Thanks


----------



## Chun-tzu (Sep 10, 2002)

Greetings, Ivar!

Count me in as interested. I'm a 28-year old grad student (so I don't have a real job  ) living in the Lincoln Park/Lakeside area. I haven't played regularly since starting grad school, but since I started hanging out on these boards, I've definitely been missing the game. Either Tuesday or Sunday night should work for me, although Sunday night is a little trickier.

You can email me at chuntzu@rcnchicago.com.


----------



## Nazlith (Sep 10, 2002)

I'd be interested and I'm in that location (I live in Lincoln Park.)  Tuesday evenings would be better for me (at least until Football season is over!)


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Sep 10, 2002)

I'm not from Chicago, but I can vouch for Nazlith.  He's a good guy and a solid roleplayer.   Just don't let him disarm any traps!

-BG

PS Good to see you on the boards, Naz!


----------



## IvarBoneCrusher (Sep 11, 2002)

Nazlith,

I hear ya about football season.  If you'll take note of the hours I've offered on Sunday, that's basically why they're so restricted.  

I had a Tuesday night game going for a short while, but the players had to abort.  All I need are about 3 new players and I think I can resurrect it.  If you're interested, shoot me an e-mail at stu_pedasso@ameritech.net.

Thanks


----------



## Sojurn (Sep 22, 2002)

*Chicago Gamers*

Hello,

I am new to this board and came across your post, just so happens we (a group of misfits) no really were a mature group of gamers average age is 28 to 36. We have all been friends for a long while now and have gamed together for a good period of time. 

We meet on Wed. nites   with a occasional weekend jaunt into gaming nirvana. If that is not good we can come up with a better day for all of us. Heh, I suprise myself with my linguistics sometimes  Anyhow, enough BSing. We meet on the North side of the city around Pulaski ave. and Irving Pk. Rd. at my apt.  

The meat of the story:

We play in the Forgotten realms setting. We are open to other settings also. Official or homespun. 

We just switched over from 2nd edition to 3rd. Most have been playing since 1st edition. We have 2 old foggys that played when it was just the simple basic and expert sets (theres some nostalgia for ya    )

We have 2 campaigns running at the moment, mine is in motion at the moment dealing with characters of 5-7 lvl. in the Silver Marches area of the Forgotten Realms.

The other is a higher lvl game that is still in the 2nd edition mode, cuz I shiver to even ponder the thought of taking these old characters and converting them to 3rd edition. I dont wish to be retired by the time I am done doing it. 

We are not monty hall players, We Roleplay not Rollplay. We stick to D&D not the variants of the d20 system. We are not rule sticklers but stick to them most of the time, we are more of the "Whats good for the story" type of people. 

We are looking for a player as much as a DM also to run new adventures in the FR setting. 

The group as a whole has a good sense of humor and are easy to get along with. (note: we get a little wicked in our humor vocally sometimes  ) so bring along your sense of humor. Dont take this the wrong way its all in good fun. We are all mature and have jobs, other hobbies, boyfriends/girlfriends, wives and husbands etc. so dont expect a bunch of people sitting around in bubble wrap or satanistic outfits. 

A Mature player is welcomed, Alchohol is consumed in casual quantities, there are also a few smokers (cigarettes) so no kiddies allowed. If you have any questions or wish to contact me please send me a email at sojurn71@yahoo.com dont mind the spelling and gramar errors, its not my strongpoint.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## MooCow (Oct 28, 2002)

Hey Ivar, saw your post over on WOTC's board.  I'll post the same reply here as I did there.  

I'm looking to get together a new gaming group.  I have a D&D3e campaign I'm itching to run.

I'm looking for 4-6 players for an Epic Campaign in the Al-Quadim world setting (I've got 3rd edition conversions). By Epic I mean starting at 2nd level going to 15th (or around there). Along the way the characters will save the world. Or die trying <insert evil DM laughter>

I'm looking to play every other weekend to start with. Possibly more often if the group can swing it.

I'm not sure of the Location at the moment. I live in the Southwest suburbs, but I'm willing to travel pretty much anywhere in Chicagoland. I'll be looking for somewhere that is a good location for all the players.

I'm looking for Roleplayers, not Rollplayers. I put alot of emphasis on characters, and try to work elements from character backgrounds into my stories. Often, more XP is awarded for roleplaying then for hack&slash.

If anyone is interested, reply here or e-mail me at moocowk@aol.com (topic "D&D in Chicagoland").


----------



## JoeGKushner (Nov 11, 2002)

So was that location ever settled?  The Sunday date might be something I could stick with.


----------



## MooCow (Nov 11, 2002)

> So was that location ever settled?




For the moment it looks like we'll be meeting at one of the players apartments in chicago.  Near the intersection of Elston and Irving Park.

That seems to work for most everyone, so until someone suggests a better place.....


----------



## JoeGKushner (Nov 12, 2002)

Elston and Irving?  I even know where that is!   Is it a Sunday thing or ?


----------

